
Ask HN: Accurate Movies/Shows? - ken
Every movie featuring computers or programming is an absolute mockery of the field, to anyone who has ever written a program or turned on a computer.  Most of the other fields that I have any knowledge of are similarly bad.<p>Are there any movies or TV shows which are accurate representations of the people and professions they depict?
======
catacombs
A couple I'd recommend:

1\. Mr. Robot: It's a show about a psychotic hacker, and many of the tools and
programs used on the show are real.

2\. Halt and Catch Fire: A show that follows a group of men and women during
the early computer boom in Texas during the 1980s.

